# Rewatching a show that is at end (delete/keep)



## jhu (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm trying to help an elderly family member via phone with their TIVO Edge. I have Roamio, so I am very familiar with TIVO - but there are enough changes in EDGE that I run into situations or screens that I can't decipher. Here's my current dilemma.

They have several shows that they have watched already, but would like to watch again. When they try to play the show, it is "stuck" at the "delete/keep recording" choice loop. Even after they choose keep, if they re-enter, it isn't at the start of the show, but still at the "delete/keep" choice. Whenever this happens on my Roamio, I can choose an option to watch the show "from the beginning" instead of "resuming the show" (where resume takes me only to the delete/keep choice). I can't figure out where that "watch from the beginning" option is located on their TIVO edge.

Can someone tell me how I can choose a show to "watch from the beginning" using the Edge menu? 

I've looked online but never see much on tutorials for watching/managing "my shows". If anyone knows of a good link all the features and sub-features from TIVO Edge menus, that'd be great too!


----------

